# Schwinn fastback



## schwinnguyinohio (May 13, 2017)

picking up this fastback next week, hoping it will clean up decent , I think I'll probably need a few small parts for it .


----------



## Chopper1 (May 14, 2017)

Nice. You be surprised how well they clean up.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 20, 2017)

Yea it will clean up pretty decent , put the parts on it that were off when I got it and hung it in garage till I can get around to breaking it down and cleaning and lubing it .


----------



## kasper (May 20, 2017)

very nice project


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 22, 2017)

I'm not real familiar with the derailleurs used on the later fastbacks but this one doesn't look right to me


----------



## 67Ramshorn (May 22, 2017)

Not the best picture but this is the correct derailleur. Schwinn is stamped on the outside.


----------



## fatbike (May 29, 2017)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> View attachment 466324 picking up this fastback next week, hoping it will clean up decent , I think I'll probably need a few small parts for it .



I like them crusty and unclean. As long as they ride solid. I'll take it! ))! The yellow crusty fastback


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 30, 2017)

Yes it's very solid but not for sale right now


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 4, 2017)

View attachment 476565 Started getting the top layer of dirt off without a total tear down right now, lots more needs done along with replacing a few parts to make in nicer


----------



## kasper (Jun 7, 2017)

yea 66 was the sprint I believe 67 also 68 is defin. schwinn approved


----------

